# Updated family photos



## richyboa72 (Jan 2, 2018)

In October 2016 I took a family picture of all my little one year old boas. Unfortunately the little striped jungle boa died last year, just found him half floppy evening and was dead the next morning, which is a shame as he was stunning,
Any way today I’ve took an updated picture, god they really wouldn’t keep still, they have filled out a fair bit in the last year




and today’s 






has anyone else got some before and after shots 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Mar 12, 2018)

gorgeous! what morphs are they?


----------



## Buggster (Mar 12, 2018)

Unreal colours! 

Here’s my Stimsons (2yrs of growth). Feels like he exploded overnight (and I can’t believe he used to be that smaller either!)


----------



## richyboa72 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks Mick and buggster the colours on boas is pretty good really and some only get better with age the morphs in the picture are 
The full striped one was a Hypo jungle the white one is a sunglow then the red one is a Hypo red Pastel and the the last one is. A Hypo Nicaraguan so pure locality. 
I love to see updated pics as you forget how small they was that little Stimson is really cool

Sorry for the long reply I’m on holiday in Egypt and the internet is a bit slow, 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

